# Today On RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 19, 2010)

[align=center]*Today on RO

Good morning to some afternoon to others and evening to a few.

We are back and ready to rumble!!!!!!!

We have Caption Contest 60

Over run with baby's

Infirmary 

Bloeted belly

Eye infection

Scabby skin picture now included

skin irritation 

Sneezy bun

Bella not well again

Bun not eating

Nutrition and Behavor

Chewing on bed

Bunny date

Cage and Construction 

NIC for a flemish

Flooring Question

Caging question

Rabbitry and Showroom

oder controle

Baby flemish update

There's a lot of new baby's and addition to the Rabbitry Section. Go check them all out!!!!!!!

Quilt Action come on bids at 150 do I here 175

There is a lot of buns that need home. 

Go check the little bundles of joy out!!!
Remember love me for what I can be not where I came from!!!!*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Please remember to update those bunny blogs and read them.


I hope y'all enjoy this will the new news so y'all can get a daily news. 


*[/align]


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice Job Kat whoop whoop!!!

This is such a nice saying "Remember love me for what I can be not where I came from!!!!"


----------

